
The World Has Gone Mad and the System Is Broken - andygcook
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/world-has-gone-mad-system-broken-ray-dalio
======
poormystic
The world has not gone mad, you've merely had an unrealistic expectation that
it might be consistent and sane. Some people want love, happiness, beauty and
sweetness in their lives. Others prefer security, power, self-satisfaction and
wealth. The 2 sets of values are mutually antagonistic, but there is profit in
pretending to be spiritually motivated. Does that help you understand why the
world we live in is riddled with disharmony?

